# How to protect boot against the Snowboard Edge?



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

I dont know where you would get them locally but this is what you want.
Try contacting burton.
Burton Burton Snowboard Boot Lace Protector - Clear - Snowboard Boots from Sputnik Snowboard Shop UK


----------



## JamesX (Feb 26, 2012)

ETM said:


> I dont know where you would get them locally but this is what you want.
> Try contacting burton.
> Burton Burton Snowboard Boot Lace Protector - Clear - Snowboard Boots from Sputnik Snowboard Shop UK


Thanks for the help


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

or you can just hook your boot on the back of the binding instead


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

redlude97 said:


> or you can just hook your boot on the back of the binding instead


^ this...

or just let it hang dude, just let it hang


----------

